# Just to say hi!!



## corrinead (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, already spoken to a few of you as ive reserved a few of your mice. Just thought it was time to do my first post!!! I have 3 little pet shop broken and banded chocolate does...just pets. Then yesterday picked up a breeding trio with 4 little babies too young to leave..and the other doe about to pop...which was a surprise. Quite exciting though. The trio are all marked choc tans..with weak tans it has to be said...but the 4 babies are stunners.. 1 choc tan satin and 3 champagne tan satins. Will post some pictures in the other forum soon as i can.
Cheers, Corrine x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum. Cant wait to see some pics of ya new pups


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Hiya..............


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

